# New datsun truck owner...need help with drum to disc conversion.



## drtyhatch (Dec 31, 2006)

hey everyone, i'm new here and new to the datsun world.

I recently was given a 1973 datsun pickup. I noticed that this needs brakes and they were drums. I don't like this feature of the vehicle, and i also don't like the fact that it is 6 lug. My question is, do you guys know of a brake swap i can do that will solve this issue? I was thinking i could use the rearend and front spindles from a 510... does this seem right? and if so do you guys have any good resources for these items. thanks in advance for the assistance.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

The 620 pickups through 78 had king pins instead of ball joints. nothing else that I know of in the Nissan/ Datsun line has king pins. Unless an aftermarket supplier can help, I'm afraid you're out of luck.


----------



## drtyhatch (Dec 31, 2006)

mech361 said:


> The 620 pickups through 78 had king pins instead of ball joints. nothing else that I know of in the Nissan/ Datsun line has king pins. Unless an aftermarket supplier can help, I'm afraid you're out of luck.


 wow really? that sucks. hmm i might be doing some fabrication then because i don't think i'm going to be able to deal with drums up front.


----------

